# NW 45 in DESPERATE NEED of Blush Combos!!!



## Tendertoni (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello Ladies!

  	Over the past 2-3 weeks I have purchase 3 MSFs from 2 lovely ladies of Specktra  (THANK YOU Allthingsgirl and Juneplum!!!)  I also have several blushes.  I am NW45 and am having problems coming up with blush combos.  PLEASE HELP ME!!!

  	Here are the MSFs:
  	Warmed
  	So Ceylon 
  	Light Flush

  	My Blushes:
  	MAC SuperDuperNatural Mineralized Blush
  	NARS Taj Mahal
  	NARS Taos
  	NARS Desire
  	Milani Sunset Beach
  	Milani Mai Tai 

  	I want to get more use out of my blushes instead of just staring at them (although they ARE pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) !

  	WHAT DO I DO?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## afulton (Sep 1, 2011)

You have some great blushes for your start.  I started out small then got addicted and went crazy.  I use Warmed MSF a lot during the summer and fall seasons because it gives that bronzy glow.  Scandalous Beauty has a tutorial on this as an eyeshadow.  Warmed colors work great as eyeshadows too!  

  	I use Taj Mahal as a blush and sometimes as a highlighter.  It is a gorgeous color.  For me So Ceylon is hard to work with because it doesn't show much on my skintone.  

  	HTH with some ideas...


----------



## Tendertoni (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks afulton!  I never used to like blush and then BOOM!!!!

  	Today I wore Milani Sunset Beach (which is similar to Taj Mahal without the sparkle)  with Warmed as a brow bone and cheek highlight.  But I think I buffed out the highlight on muy cheek too much cause I cant see it...LOL!  Oh well Practice makes perfect!

  	I havent touched So Ceylon yet...it looks so pretty 

  	I'll have to check out Scandalous Beauty.  I am a big fan of hers.  Im anxious to see what she may suggest as well.


----------

